# Daytona in January



## Fairweather (Aug 17, 2020)

A buddy of mine has a place in Daytona for the month of January and offered it to me. Of course, it would include his rights to fish with me on my skiff! I am dialed in on the Florida panhandle, but have never fished that area. I see lots of options on the Halifax River near Daytona. Any thoughts as to where to go? I know I could head south the legendary Mosquito Lagoon, but maybe something in the immediate area would be worthwhile. Any advice, or guide recommendations? I might hire a guide first to learn a bit about the area. Thanks in advance for any recommendations.


----------



## Fairweather (Aug 17, 2020)

Fairweather said:


> A buddy of mine has a place in Daytona for the month of January and offered it to me. Of course, it would include his rights to fish with me on my skiff! I am dialed in on the Florida panhandle, but have never fished that area. I see lots of options on the Halifax River near Daytona. Any thoughts as to where to go? I know I could head south the legendary Mosquito Lagoon, but maybe something in the immediate area would be worthwhile. Any advice, or guide recommendations? I might hire a guide first to learn a bit about the area. Thanks in advance for any recommendations.


Well drat. I meant to post this in the Florida East Coast forum, and now I can't figure out how to move it.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Sheepshead at inlet are thick in Jan. Lagoon is good anytime.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Look at the ramps under the Dunlawton bridge. There’s good fishing just north and south of the bridge. Look at google earth first. You’ll want to get an idea of where the oyster beds are. I fished it two days ago. Fishing was pretty good.
On the north side of the county you can fish the Tomoka basin or the flats near Highbridge. There are a lot of cuts and ponds there. However fishing there has been very slow. Should be better in January when the fish seek warmer water.


----------



## bonitoman (May 20, 2021)

There will be spanish mackerel , bluefish and pompano all over the river in january. They will hit spoons, jgs and gotcha plugs lots of fun on light tackle Put in around dunlawton bridge and have fun


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

All of the above, and it will be worth the 30-45 minute drive to the lagoon. Capt Justin Price or Billy Rotne for guides.


----------



## brocklawson386 (Oct 28, 2021)

Agreed to everyone above. Multiple bait/tackle shops to choose from and conveniently located near boat ramps (your rod n reel, Donald’s, fishin shack, fishin hole). Plenty of flounder to be found in the mix too


----------



## Fairweather (Aug 17, 2020)

Many thanks to everyone for the advice!


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Do you like shrimp?


----------



## Fairweather (Aug 17, 2020)

csnaspuck said:


> Do you like shrimp?


That's a funny question. I like shrimp for bait, but not to eat.


----------

